# I give you CLEAN ESN you give me UNLOCK CODE D2G A956



## MGA2009 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi.

I have a locked Droid 2 Global A956 with a Clean ESN; and I wan't to use it in my country with my SIM 
card... so I don't care about CDMA and Clean ESN.

I bough some unlock codes but they did not work, so the only way is to call Verizon and ask them for the unlock codes... this can only be made by a Verizon Costumer I think... In fact they are obliged to give you the unlock code according to the DMC Act, right?

So... If you are a Verizon costumer and can do me a favor... I will give you my Clean ESN... AFAIK you can change ESN in some phones... I don't know if it's good for anything.

Hope you can help me.

Best Regards.


----------



## Kumori Ookami (Jun 15, 2011)

First the verizion customer must me a post pay contact customer with good standing for 6 months befor Verzion will give out an unlock code.
Second if you put in two bad codes the GSM feature becomes permanently locked so hope you only tried onece


----------



## MGA2009 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for your answer...

I thought a 90 days costumer will suffice... better yet if it is a 6 month old...

I tried 2 times with the same code, but phone did not locked... I can try another time. I think 7 times is the number for other phones, might not be the case here...


----------

